# New Edition of Blood Bowl!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Snagged from the pieman Harry over on Warseer...:



> Rumours of a new edition of Blood Bowl. (This deserves its own thread)
> 
> I first heard about this in 2007.
> At the time I was writing articles for The watchman and this is what I said in a rumours article:
> ...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to have a Lizardmen team but I've not got them any more


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

If we get a BB re-release I will probably cream..... :blush:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would buy a copy or 5. I really did like bloodbowl and still have a highelf team around here somewhere.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Whatever thy do for it, I'm stoked if it turns out true. Kinda makes sense with it being 25 years... plus, with the penant for 'mystery box' games now... it'd make sense for it to make an appearence.... and they could make a bigger fortune with limited edition teams to supliment the ones in the box....


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

This is something I could get behind but i'd love a new Space Hulk since everyone seems to consider it a great one off game


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

They did Space Hulk not so long back.....


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I've been meaning to start a Lizardy team for a while now. Certainly shall if the game is re-released.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

A new version of BB would be awesome. Time to dust off the blocking dice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it would be awesome if they do a solid plastic pitch or expanded foam, if its card then im not gonna bother.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I didn't realise this was new news, the NAF were talking about this in January!
Not really my game, but as I understand it the big debate will be whether the rule set will be drawn from the highly regarded 'developed' rules the NAF have created over the years of GW abandonment, or their own old rules.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its my understanding that NAF were talking about making their own new edition of the rules. Not this.

This Is new news as its a completely new boxed edition, updated in every way thats been confirmed by two of the best who are right 99% of the time.


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

I really can't see this happening in the same year as 6th Ed 40K appears. It could be nice, but Blood Bowl is still available on the site and the box is still a good one. It also doesn't tie in with the "everything in a box" that happened with Space Hulk and appears to be happening with Dreadfleet.

I still play with the current Blood Bowl box, and teams are still there to buy. Get the Living Rulebook!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

As long as they remove the retarded shitsystem that is Spiraling Expenses from them game Im interested.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I've still got the following painted teams.
Human
Dark Elf
Orc
Skaven
Undead

Time to dust them down and give them a quick tidy up, methinks...


----------



## TxTeZ (Sep 27, 2011)

One of my favourite speciallist game, but, really neccesary when the actual one can still buy it?

I understood it whit space hulk, becouse the game was discontinued, and the new one was amazing, the tileset, miniatures.... but in bloodbowl?, are they going to rebuild the game board? how?...

I think with a revision of the living rule book considering all the people that play would be sufficient.

Even so, having already one, think I'll buy it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Got the plastics from the box, and _somewhere_ is my Chaos team that is dripping with awesome sauce! :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the bid deal with a rerelease is the addition of new armies not included before. If you play the PC game there are races there that are not in the board game. Also it allows them to reprint a new rulebook incorporating all the changes. Also it would allow stores to breath life into it again and reestablish it as a killer game.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

We already have all the races represented as teams don't we? Except Ogre Kingdoms (I think).....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmm let me double check but I am pretty sure the video game has more races then the board game.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

One snippit I picked up is that Jervis appartently said at games day 'GW won't be doing anymore stand alone boxed games'. IE, no more Space Hulk or Dread fleet all in one box games...

Taking that into account, it could mean a relaunch of the specialist games... Blood bowl could get a new starter box with the stadium, rules etc... and say a human and an Ork team.... but then they could sell the other teams, Dwarfs, Skaven etc seperately... 

Soo, kinda like what they already do, but completely new and updated.

As for teams, they've not got 'True' Beastmen, Bretonian, Demons of Chaos, or Ogre Kingdoms teams... they've got represenative ones for most races, including some there aren't... and the game does have a few that aren't represented in either.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bretonnians.....

I quite fancy myself a team of Bretonnii (sp?) peasants now.


----------



## TxTeZ (Sep 27, 2011)

the most important problem in spain is how expensive the game is, i think 65 € the game and 40 € each team, it's a huge amount of euros if you want to get it all (how many teams? 10, 15... ) I know there are several kinds of alternative miniatures and often my friends and I, usually buy in uk sharing costs (not only BB, also W40K)

But I mean it's not enough with just a facelift, they should lower prices, we have the rules we want and we have alternate miniatures.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Teams would probably be cheaper if they redid them consider the current models are all metal.... They'd remake them in plastic most likely.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Well if the box set is released & the teams are in plastic then me want me want


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Make it so, and a release in time for crimbo if you don't mind? :wink:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been asking around my gaming circle if anyone would want to play the FFG BB card game if I picked it up. If a BB re-release is coming out next year, then I'll wait. (Though I may wander over to the GW site to look at the metal minis.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Something interesting that I just found.... Warlord Games have just made a Female Dwarf 'Fantasy football' team.
Warlord, happens to be run by Paul 'Fat Bloke' Sawyer... who some will remember worked for GW... maybe he knows something we're suspecting?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Me and a load of mates still run a blood bowl league so this is music to my ears! :-D Fucking love BloodBowl!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Something interesting that I just found.... Warlord Games have just made a Female Dwarf 'Fantasy football' team.
> Warlord, happens to be run by Paul 'Fat Bloke' Sawyer... who some will remember worked for GW... maybe he knows something we're suspecting?


There's also a bunch of fantasy football pixies being done too. Maybe the first two teams of a new 'range'.....?


----------



## Darkson01 (Oct 3, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Its my understanding that NAF were talking about making their own new edition of the rules. Not this.


The NAF are not in the business of making rules, they are a coaches society with the goals of:


> The NAF is an international association of players dedicated to Blood Bowl - Games Workshop's game of fantasy football. NAF's goal is to act as a central resource for Blood Bowl coaches the world over - offering news, contacts, discussion, sanctioned tournaments and international player rankings.





djinn24 said:


> Hmm let me double check but I am pretty sure the video game has more races then the board game.


The current rules (the CRP) has 21 teams, plus there are 3 teams that Jervis Johnson and the BBRC (Blood Bowl Rules Committee) class as official, and are legal pretty much everywhere except at GW's own tournaments.
The video game has 20 races - for some reason (the reason depends on whether you ask someone from Cyanide, Focus or GW) they missed out the Chaos Dwarf team.




P.S. Not a 40K player, but saw this thread via Google Alert, and thought I'd pop in to clear up a few errors/misconceptions.:wink:

P.P.S I want to steal your smilies for TalkFantasyFootball! :victory:


----------

